# How life has changed



## rdenton801 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have as long as i've remembered to have ibs symptoms.My mother making stay at the the table until I drank all my milk even though I knew it would make me sick embarassing moments at friends houses etc....In my 20's it was managable ,took fiber powder just was leary of eating out or at friends etc...it seemed the same for years and now it just isn't anymore gradually over the years I have stopped eating in public all together I have given up lunch and breakfast except for cream of wheat /oatmeal I work all day come home eat a lot sometimes and sometimes not so much I have given up leaving my house except if I have to I am just now realizing that I am 50 now and have never honestly thought about how your bowels can change your life...thanks for reading


----------



## hotpink1980 (Mar 8, 2015)

I know what you mean.Ive been feeling that way too.Ive missed so many things and try to make it sound to people that id ratger be home but the truth is,im just more comfortable.I have my toilet right by me.lol im 34 and was hoping by now Id find something to help me.But all in all I think Im in this forever.But atleast we arent alone.Just stay possitive.And theres plenty of people like you out there in this world


----------



## rdenton801 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you I just had to vent at sometime try whatever you can to make it better because down the road time goes by and you just settle into a routine because it is comfortable and pretty soon it;s been a lot of years..... Align and imodium help 75% of the time for me but I still no longer go out in public unless it's work related and then I have a plan ....


----------

